# sweeping lines



## ewanek

Dobrý den, nemohu najít vhodné slovo k překladu výrazu *sweeping lines*. 

Kontext: I have a fat face.... I don't possess the kind of bone structure - the sculpted cheekbones and *sweeping lines* - that has traditionally added up to true beauty.

Můj pokus: Má tvář postrádá ony vysedlé lícní kosti a *zaoblené linie*, které jsou obvykle spojovány s představou skutečné krásy.

Nemáte někdo nějaký jiný nápad, prosím? Připadá mi, že *zaoblené* evokují spíše baculatost... Možná jsem vedle s významem slova *sweeping*. Díky.


----------



## Petra123

Souhlasím, že "zaoblené" evokuje spíš baculatost. O něco lepší mi připadá "oblé", nicméně ani to asi není ideální.
Myslím, že to totiž celé zamlžuje i fakt, že z překladu vypadlo "the kind of bone structure", ze kterého je v originále patrné, že jde o vzhled tváře daný tvarem lebky (a nikoli masitými tvářemi, které ostatně autor může mít).
Jenže ten překlad je nelehký .

Můj návrh je:
"Mám baculatou tvář ... Není prostě dobře stavěná, postrádá ony výrazné lícní kosti a oblé rysy, keré se tradičně spojují s opravdovou krásou."


----------



## winpoj

Zeptal jsem se jednoho rodilého mluvčího, neboť jsem byl sám zvědav a on pravil:

"In this sense 'sweeping' means long and unbroken, cleanly defined...features that are elegant."

Asi bych se tedy vyhnul i slovu "oblý", který je v Petřině jinak skvělém návrhu, a volil bych něco jako čisté / jasně definované / zřetelné rysy.


----------



## Petra123

Winpoj mě inspiroval, myslím, že pro mě jsou ideálním překladem v tomto kontextu "jemné rysy".


----------



## Jana337

Kdyby se jednalo oblečení, neváhala bych a volila bych "splývavý", ale u obličeje je to divné...


----------

